# Suggestion for a SSD



## Kedar_Gunner (Apr 4, 2014)

I want a 120 GB SSD just for the system drive to improve speed. Problem is my budget.
Can you suggest a good SSD around Rs.5.5k ?
Or should i wait for the prices to go down to get a good SSD?
And is it true that lifetime of SSDs is very short? I've heard that they die out quickly.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 4, 2014)

Much earlier generations did. Now? Nope. I've done upto 25-27TB endurance write tests on Samsung 840/840 pro, SanDisk Extreme series, etc, even Corsair GT, GS, Kingston HyperX. None were affected. The only one that did degrade was OCZ Vertex 4. Crucials and Intel are also reliable bunch. 

Samsung 840 Evo 128GB costs about 6.3k.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 4, 2014)

I would recommend the budget corsair ones. Though they are inferior to Samsung evo, nothing beats Corsair's service


----------



## seamon (Apr 4, 2014)

I got a SSD from Buy SSD - Online SSD Drive For Laptop - Desktop in India

It has 3 years warranty and they told me if the drive fails, they will replace it. They will replace any undamaged non-functional SSD if under warranty.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> It has 3 years warranty and they told me if the drive fails, they will replace it. They will replace any undamaged non-functional SSD if under warranty.



Warranty from Onlyssd'ss side ?


----------



## seamon (Apr 4, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Warranty from Onlyssd'ss side ?



no idea, they just said they'll replace the SSD if it's undamaged and non-functional. I just have to send them the SSD back with invoice.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 4, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Though they are inferior to Samsung evo, nothing beats Corsair's service



Contradictory sentence, no? 

I would suggest you to google out reviews and refer to respectable sources.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 4, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Contradictory sentence, no?


What I meant to say was that I would prefer Corsair's 'much better' service over Samsung's better performance.
My experience with samsung has been bad (except mobiles, that was good)

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> no idea, they just said they'll replace the SSD if it's undamaged and non-functional. I just have to send them the SSD back with invoice.



If they deliver what they said, I wouldn't have to worry about the manufacturer


----------

